

The Search for the Google of the Social Graph - Swizec
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2012/03/opinion-johnson-social-graph/

======
treelovinhippie
Thing is, unlike the web prior to search engines, the data for the social
graph is held in giant silos. I'd love to work on a search engine for
Facebook, but the data is all locked down, and I can only grab bits and pieces
via FB connect.

The Google for the social graph will probably be built by Facebook.

